# What should i do



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

whats up people my friend let me have his 10 gallon tank , heater, filter, and everything else what should i do with it besides make it a feeder tank....... ANY SUGGESTIONS 
THANKS...THEONE


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You can get a bunch of small fish instead of feeders like tetras or guppies or something.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to small for piranhas so:

_moved to non-piranha discussion_


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

throw some barbs and neons are always fun


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Make it a woosy community tank. Neons, glass cats and some sharks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

neons, and other tetras, guppys, plattys, a betta, some corydoras and a dwarf gourami + african dwarf frogs, chenise fire belly newts, and ghost shrimp


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Get a few fancy pleco's that stay under 4-5"...
Or a shoal of cories, with some tetra's for some extra color...

btw: sharks will outgrow a 10 gallon tank quickly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not red-tailed black sharks, or ruby sharks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ghost shrimp, red, white or blue lobster, brine shrimp, earthworms.. or make it into an ant farm!!!


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

thanks for the help...........im going with the ant fram thanks ROHMZILLA!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

THEONE said:


> thanks for the help...........im going with the ant fram thanks ROHMZILLA!!!!!!!


 Ant fram?!?!







I never mentioned anything about an ANT FRAM!!









Seriously.. are you really gonna make it into an ant farm?? They're cool and all, but why waste time catching ants, and a tank when you can buy an instant farm at Toys R Us for cheap?

Well, as long as your happy!! Your welcome!!! :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you could always get a salamander or some other kind of amphibian


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes said:


> neons, and other tetras, guppys, plattys, a betta, some corydoras and a dwarf gourami + african dwarf frogs, chenise fire belly newts, and ghost shrimp


 now that would be a nice community to look at.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah and then u throw it all into your piranha school and videotape it for us


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

A puffer, if you don't want any of those peaceful stuff.

1) Dwarf puffers
2) Figure 8 Puffer
3) Green spotted puffer

2 and 3 will eventually grow out the 10 gallon tank and maybe need a 20 gallon tank, but it will take some time.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > neons, and other tetras, guppys, plattys, a betta, some corydoras and a dwarf gourami + african dwarf frogs, chenise fire belly newts, and ghost shrimp
> ...


 Of course it would be a nice community, I know my stuff.


----------

